
Kmon, Linux Kernel Manager and Activity Monitor - homarp
https://github.com/orhun/kmon
======
homarp
written in Rust. Even works on Android:
[https://imgur.com/a/kJ5j1EX](https://imgur.com/a/kJ5j1EX)

